# Oxbow rat food?



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/type/detail?object=1547
So I just started seeing this product at petsmart. I know oxbow is a good brand for rabbits and guinea pigs, but what about rats?
Now my boys are eating kaytee lab blocks and are getting pretty chunky. Chubby chubby boys!
If that's not good what's another store bought brand I could buy?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I have mine on oxbow and my older rat began loosing weight on it. It's the second best rat food you can get.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Some people say that it is better than HT. I don't know but my rats like it! PetSmart had carried it for a while but they probably weren't selling it enough so they stopped and then I started seeing it again...I guess people were asking for it, I'd like to hope as they became more educated on which blocks were better than others.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I,work at an organic pet store so we always have it on stock


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Well my petsmart just started carrying alot more items. Including the hamster oxbow food, ect.

I guess I'll try it out when my rats run out of their food.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It is definitely the best store-bought rat food. If you must buy from the store, I'd recommend making the switch.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oxbow Regal Rat is considered the best out there, especially now that they have changed the formulation/flavour. It is more expensive and at times can be difficult for people to get. Harlan is almost as good, and for me much less expensive and easier to get in bulk.

Kaytee is not a great rat food so if you can get Oxbow go for it!...I prefer to have both Oxbow and HT on hand if I can.


----------



## madman118 (Jul 29, 2012)

I feed the boys Oxbow. I tried Harland but they hated it and it was a PITA to buy. So now i use oxbow as a base to their meals, they each have very different diet requirements so they're fed speratly on a rotating schedule.


----------



## Egween (Jul 9, 2012)

Oxbow is a great food (much better than Kaytee). If you can get it at Petsmart, go for it! My boys seem much healthier, shinier, and softer since I made the switch. I order in bulk from Dr. Fosters and Smith. It came within just a few days of me placing the order.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My big rat was getting too fat on mazuri, so I switched her to oxbow... it costs 4 times as much and she eats 4 times as much of it... She's still fat, but I suppose if it's better for her it's worth it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> My big rat was getting too fat on mazuri, so I switched her to oxbow... it costs 4 times as much and she eats 4 times as much of it... She's still fat, but I suppose if it's better for her it's worth it.


Being overweight isn't good for her either. Have you considered a fresh diet? Not every diet is right for every rat and every owner.


----------

